# Tein for $800 or GC for $400?



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I originally posted under B14 Chassis, but I should have posted here.

I've got b14 AGXs all around, but stock springs. I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the AGXs and get the Tein Basic setup for about $800, or keep them and just add some Ground Control coilovers for $400. I'm on a budget, but I can afford the Teins if their that much better. My main goal is sharper steering with minimal body roll for a daily driver w/100k miles on it. I also need to factor in the cost of installation, which I'm guessing would be cheaper for just the GC coilovers. Thanks.

'97 SE-R w/ST bars, ebay strut bars, bent beam, stock wheels, Azenis Sports, ~160whp


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

GCs and AGXs will handle better....but the Tein basics will probably ride better and be more balanced.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

TEIN


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sharper steering with less body roll: GC/AGX combo. The Tein basics don't have any dampening adjustment, only height, and will most likely have more body roll than the gc/agx combo.....Tein Basics just aren't made for handling quite like the GC/AGX combo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> TEIN


if you're gonna suggest something, at least give a reason why......and specific to Tein basics.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jmann98 said:


> I've got b14 AGXs all around, but stock springs. I'm trying to decide if I should get rid of the AGXs and get the Tein Basic setup for about $800, or keep them and just add some Ground Control coilovers for $400. I'm on a budget, but I can afford the Teins if their that much better. My main goal is sharper steering with minimal body roll for a daily driver w/100k miles on it.


It's a toss up here because the GC/AGX combo will handle a little bit better than the Tein basics, but they can't offer the same everyday ride quality as the Teins can with their shortened strut bodies. Ride quality is that good with the Teins. Second, the Tein basics actually feel pretty tight as far as the handling goes having been in a car with them installed. They felt like maybe a notch behind my Tein SS's. Then again, he also had sway bars, I still don't have any yet. He also had a strut brace in the front and meanwhile I don't anymore because my $tillen bar doesn't clear the GTiR intake manifold at all. But they did feel damn good, especially when factoring in the price for what you get. A tightened up ride with stock suspension travel while maintaining a lowered stance. GC's will handle better with say a 350lb front and 300lb rear spring rate set-up, but you do run the risk of bottoming it out more during everyday driving.



jmann98 said:


> I also need to factor in the cost of installation, which I'm guessing would be cheaper for just the GC coilovers. Thanks.
> 
> '97 SE-R w/ST bars, ebay strut bars, bent beam, stock wheels, Azenis Sports, ~160whp


You're going to have the suspension completely apart no matter which option you choose and you will also be installing shocks, struts, and a set of coilovers no matter which option you choose. Price should be the same since the amount of equipment and work involved should be similar either way.

If it were me in your position, I'd go for the Teins. You can achieve sharp steering with the basics and considering you already have your rear beam bent, your handling should be real nice for spirited driving while having very good ride quality when your lady is riding with you. Sounds like your car will see a whole lot more street driving than any type of track driving, and for a street car, the Teins are the best of both worlds in my book.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, if my install price is roughly the same, I think I'm gonna chuck the AGXs (or sell them, rather) and pick up the Tein Basic kit. Although its another $400, ride quality for every day driving is worth it, and I might be able to cut the $400 difference in half by selling the AGXs. Although newer, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything bad about the Basic set up, while the GC coilovers have been tagged as noiser, less comfortable, and more likely to bottom out. At 340/280 rates, I can't imagine being dissappointed with the handling power of the Basic set up compared to the GCs. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice. I'll be sure to post after the install.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jmann98 said:


> Well, if my install price is roughly the same, I think I'm gonna chuck the AGXs (or sell them, rather) and pick up the Tein Basic kit. Although its another $400, ride quality for every day driving is worth it, and I might be able to cut the $400 difference in half by selling the AGXs.


That should not be a problem at all. I just got a chance to feel the Tein basics in another 200sx with no sways, strut bars, or anything. Even on their own, handling is sweet. I'm becoming more impressed the more I get to ride on them.



jmann98 said:


> Although newer, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything bad about the Basic set up, while the GC coilovers have been tagged as noiser, less comfortable, and more likely to bottom out. At 340/280 rates, I can't imagine being dissappointed with the handling power of the Basic set up compared to the GCs. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice. I'll be sure to post after the install.


I've never read any negative feedback from anyone who have installed the basics or the SS's. I personally love mine. Their products come highly recommended by me and I think you'll be very happy with them. I'd post pics myself, but my software for my digital camera became corrupted. Good luck with your upgrade and post up some pics if you get the chance before me.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

just for the record .. i love my Tien Basics  .. and i got them for $750 shipped from www.hpautoworks.com in Arizona

so my current suspension is Tein Basics and a RearStrutBar


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> just for the record .. i love my Tien Basics  .. and i got them for $750 shipped from www.hpautoworks.com in Arizona


That's a great price. That same site now sells them for $770 plus shipping. And sense its in Arizona, I'd have to pay $63 tax! In case anyone else is shopping, the cheapest I found them is for $790 including shipping at ebay at http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2474062021&category=33586&sspagename=WD1V


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Tein coilovers for $750... Does anyone remember about 5 years ago when $750 would buy you a set GAB adjustable shocks that people would buy, and then would have to go find some springs to match it with? Capitalism = good.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jmann98 said:


> Tein coilovers for $750... Does anyone remember about 5 years ago when $750 would buy you a set GAB adjustable shocks that people would buy, and then would have to go find some springs to match it with? Capitalism = good.


I remember very well. My black 200 was lowered with GAB adjustables and the Eibach sportline front/Prokit rear spring combo. When they were purchased (many moons ago), they were more than $750 a set too. More money was spent getting that car's suspension than the Tein SS's I have now. Hard for me to believe sometimes, but true. Things have definitely changed since the times when the B14 was new.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> sharper steering with less body roll: GC/AGX combo... Tein Basics just aren't made for handling quite like the GC/AGX combo.


Where did you get that information?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> I remember very well. My black 200 was lowered with GAB adjustables and the Eibach sportline front/Prokit rear spring combo. When they were purchased (many moons ago), they were more than $750 a set too. More money was spent getting that car's suspension than the Tein SS's I have now. Hard for me to believe sometimes, but true. Things have definitely changed since the times when the B14 was new.


I currently have the GAB/Prokit suspension. I installed it in 1998, when it was the only thing available. At the SE-R Convention in 2000, I bottomed the suspension at the track event (on Pirelli PZeros) in sweeping turns. It would hit the bump stop and pogo with the shocks set full stiff.

I just bought the D2 setup with 7KF/5KR springs for $760 shipped off eBay.

Lew


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I just bought the D2 setup with 7KF/5KR springs for $760 shipped off eBay.
> 
> Lew



So you havent installed the D2's yet? Planning a write-up on it (I hope)? I am planning to upgrade my suspension soon, and was considering the D2's. I like that they include the top mounts with the pillowball fronts :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Wufaded said:


> So you havent installed the D2's yet? Planning a write-up on it (I hope)? I am planning to upgrade my suspension soon, and was considering the D2's. I like that they include the top mounts with the pillowball fronts :thumbup:


I'll take pictures during the install and do a write-up on my site.

Lew


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

I've since had my Basic dampers installed and am pretty happy with them. Body roll is no longer a problem, and the setup is more confidence inspiring. Handling is definitely improved. Much flatter. Front/rear balance is about the same, so understeer still occurs, particularly at low speeds around sharp turns. The ride quality is comprable to stock on nicer roads, but is noticeably choppier on bumpier surfaces, particularly at low speeds. Ride quality is acceptable, but any worse would make me second guess my choice. So the lesson is: never go slow! Haven't notice any bottoming out with car lowered about 1.5 inches. Although ride is harsher, its more controlled, so that makes up for the firmer ride somewhat. Turn in is slightly improved, but still lacking - strut braces going on soon. Worth the money. Recommended.

Btw, at the same time, I had control arm polyurethan bushings and ball joints installed. This probably contributed to or was the cause of increased turn in. Still wishing the car had a tighter turning ratio, and I suspect I'm not alone.

'97 se-r, 105k miles, Tein Basics, Suspension Technique bars front and rear, bent beam, 205/50/15 Falken Azenis on stock wheels.


----------

